# Connecting My Computer To The Internet



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

How can I use my 4 g connection on my comp? I got it working the other night then I haven't been able too since. Plz help. My optimum is down LOL. Thanks in advance


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

More information:

Rooted?
ROM?


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

skinien said:


> More information:
> 
> Rooted?
> ROM?


Of course rooted. Hehe. On gingeritis. Wireless tether works for ps3 but don't have ability to use wireless on my desktop


----------



## kdb424 (Oct 30, 2011)

I USB tether on CM7. Other roms USB tether is not really that useful to me as CM7 uses native drivers on Linux and Windows.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

kdb424 said:


> I USB tether on CM7. Other roms USB tether is not really that useful to me as CM7 uses native drivers on Linux and Windows.


nd it works good? Stable? Thanks for the reply. I have cm7 waiting on boot manager lol


----------



## kdb424 (Oct 30, 2011)

30GB's through it in the last week, so I'd call it stable. I don't pay for cable internet as I get 2MB/s stable with my phone by the window (4g has better strength there for me)


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice. Cause I'm using wireless tether now with ps3 and the speed is not constant. Shifts A LOT

JUST watched it hit 5mbps then drop to 500 kbps. Wtf lol


----------



## kdb424 (Oct 30, 2011)

I've downloaded a movie from my server and streamed 1080p youtube with no skip at all. Keep in mind, it's hell on your battery if you are CONSTANTLY pulling lots of data, but much better on battery than wifi tether. Even plugged USB tethering, I will still loose some battery if I'm doing a lot of 1080p streaming or downloading a lot of stuff. General web browsing, it will charge. 200kb/s all night' and my battery stayed at the same position, so you can get an idea. Not the rom or apps fault, just the battery inefficient radios.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Which USB tether do u use


----------



## kdb424 (Oct 30, 2011)

The stock tether in the CM7 ROM.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Just saw that. Worked perfect. Tried apps and they all sucked lol


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

wifi tether works as well....if you have wifi on your pc....


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all the responses. I chose to use the built in feature that I never knew existed. LOL. Thank you guys for the quick knowledgeable responses. Please close this thread now.


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

I am gonna leave this thread open if that's okay, I just learned about USB tethering because of it.


----------

